# Frederique Constant Index Worldtimer Quartz Mens Watch Model FC-255S6B6 -- Sadly, it is far too big



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I was looking at a great deal on the Quartz world timer. Then I looked at the size:


Case Diameter: 42.0 mm
Case Length Including Lugs: 54 mm
Case Width Including Crown: 45.6 mm
Case Thickness: 10.4 mm

That is one big watch!

I currently wear a Glycine Airman 18 because it is one of the, if not the, only mid size world timers on the market. The FC I have is a well proportioned watch; however, I find it humorous that it was listed as a women's watch (I commented on it here in this sub forum).

People looking for Quartz are often looking for the more traditional size that quartz movements allow.

I really liked the watch and I definitely liked the discount price I was looking at ($275 USD). I would have purchased it if it had just been something that I could actually wear.


----------



## blufinz52 (Nov 1, 2014)

Agreed. 42mm is too big for my liking. I think that the trend towards bigger watches is starting to turn the other way. In any case, I'm sticking to 40mm and smaller.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Almost everything FC makes tends to wear on the larger side.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm really tempted by this watch, it looks gorgeous too. My concern is I read the strap is hard to replace due to having 2 sets of lug holes.

I found this review:
"The only major gripe is the apparent quality of the leather strap. Maybe it is made of high-grade leather with fine workmanship but it does not show. The strap looks dull and cheap. The issue could have been easily solved by purchasing an after-market strap but that proved difficult for two reasons. First the distance between the lugs is a non-standard 23mm, that eliminates 99% of the straps on the market. Second, the lugs have a double-pin design, requiring two spring bars each, and this eliminates just about all after-market possibilities, unless you are willing to spend $$$ on a custom strap. I tried to install a Luminox 23mm strap with just one spring bar on this watch and it looked awkward to say the least. If I installed it on the outer pins the gap between the strap and the watch is just too big. If I installed it on the inner pins the lugs look too long and stick out from the strap surface. It appears that the only way to find a replacement strap is to buy the OEM one from a Frederique Constant Dealer."

but boy is it pretty and I have a large wrist, almost 8", so I'm really tempted.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> I'm really tempted by this watch, it looks gorgeous too. My concern is I read the strap is hard to replace due to having 2 sets of lug holes.
> 
> I found this review:
> "The only major gripe is the apparent quality of the leather strap. Maybe it is made of high-grade leather with fine workmanship but it does not show. The strap looks dull and cheap. The issue could have been easily solved by purchasing an after-market strap but that proved difficult for two reasons. First the distance between the lugs is a non-standard 23mm, that eliminates 99% of the straps on the market. Second, the lugs have a double-pin design, requiring two spring bars each, and this eliminates just about all after-market possibilities, unless you are willing to spend $$$ on a custom strap. I tried to install a Luminox 23mm strap with just one spring bar on this watch and it looked awkward to say the least. If I installed it on the outer pins the gap between the strap and the watch is just too big. If I installed it on the inner pins the lugs look too long and stick out from the strap surface. It appears that the only way to find a replacement strap is to buy the OEM one from a Frederique Constant Dealer."
> ...


I was interested in this too, but after seeing the video and reading the reviews, I now get the impression that it is kind of cheap.


----------

